# Time Lapse Equipment Help



## zchatila (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to get into time lapse photography. From what I've seen in the following video (best time lapse i've sen yet!!), they are using a motorized pan and tilt head for this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3bRwB5fDFo[/ame]

Any suggestions on what kind of tripod legs and head combo I need to be able to do what is done in the video?

Im guessing I also need a remote shutter/timer for this as well, similar to the Canon TC80N3.

Any suggestions appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahh I find that horrible. I love timelapse photography but the panning like that just makes me sick. The things I like most about timelapse is how motion of seemingly inanimate objects changes quickly. In my opinion the entire effect is just lost if the camera is moving. 

As for the method. A tripod with a stepping motor is a must. If you are technically minded this is simple to rig up to a normal tripod. Something very sturdy is not needed. No one will notice the vibrations caused by the rapid return mirror in even a high-def video. 

Triggering the camera can easily be done in software. I suppose you have a Canon EOS series? Canon has support software for this type of thing that controls the camera via USB, I suggest having a play with that.

Also if you need some inspiration check out the film Koyaanisqatsi. If you haven't heard of it, it is a classic sights and sounds documentary masterpiece done entirely in slow-motion and timelapse to a soundtrack by Philip Glass.


----------



## zchatila (Jun 10, 2007)

I actually have seen Koyaanisqatsi and working on seeing the rest of the series! Incredible movie.

I know what you mean about the panning time lapse. I suppose if it is abused, then it won't work.

But I find the video I linked to masterful.  thx for the reply.


----------

